# About what does it cost to get a walleye mounted?



## Neptune

I got a monster a couple years ago 35 14.5lbs but had no money to get it mounted. If I get another one whats the going price for a fish mount?


----------



## T.T.

I got a 31" 11# one mounted a couple years ago when I called around it was anywhere from $10 to $12 an inch I assume it is still about the same price. to bad you couldn't get that monster mounted!! good luck maybe you'll get one bigger than that.


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## twbeyes

My uncle will do it for 10$ an inch. And I havent seen a better mount


----------



## Royboy

10$ a inch is standard. I have one going in soon 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eyesfome

So do you take the fish in to him?? or just a pic with measurements..

When I had a coyote done they just took the skin and head and paws and sewed them over a plastic mold.

Just don't want to be a noob and bring in something unnecessary.


----------



## xbenx92713

Just got mine back. $9/". Excellent job n about 9 month turn around. It's around $12/" if you want a replica


----------



## Walleyewhitetailpro

check out ttltoledo.com. i got mine done their for $7/inch and it is the best mount i've ever seen. it looks like it was just pulled right out of the water.


----------



## marty59

It would be nice to see pictures of a few of these mounts you guys are talking about. If possible, put a tape measure in picture for scale....thanks

m


----------



## gotchatoday

I checked it out and you cannot beat that price. When I catch my 10lber this year I will be taking it there.


----------



## Neptune

Awesome... Thanks for the info.


----------



## alex-v

Neptune said:


> I got a monster a couple years ago 35 14.5lbs but had no money to get it mounted. If I get another one whats the going price for a fish mount?


Just in case some of the guys do not know but there is a forum on this message board just for taxidermy questions. Probably a lot of guys there who do the mounts plus just good general info.


----------



## sureshot006

I've attached a few pics of my mounts...

I paid $8/inch for the gar (37"), $12/inch for the walleye (12.73 lb, 30.25"), $14/inch for the northern (40") and I think $15 or 16/inch for the brown (15.38 lb, 31.5"). I think its all about surface area. YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR. This taxidermist had a very large collection of "do overs" from guys that tried to get them done cheap. He turns them from cartoonish looking to alive. He does AMAZING work. Its really art...

I don't know the rules about advertising or whatever on this forum, so if you want to know the taxidermist send me a message. I will tell you he's in Bay City, MI. My phone camera takes sort of grainy pics, so if anyone wants to consider my taxidermist, I can post better quality photos.


----------

